

Show HN: CoinSpy - Get alerts on bitcoin transactions on any number of addresses - victortrac
http://coinspy.io/

======
victortrac
With the holidays, I had some free time for a weekend project. Let me know if
you think this is useful or if you have any ideas for improvement. Thanks for
looking!

